
Harvard researchers created solid metallic hydrogen in the lab - celsopitta
http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/11/harvard-researchers-created-solid.html
======
grzm
Arxiv post submission from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12875868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12875868)

------
ryanmarsh
"Photos we're taken with a smartphone camera at the ocular of a modified
stereo microscope"

The best camera is...

still _smh_ though

